# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Dikke darmkanker onderzoek, 2 minuten

## Aisha1234

Beste forumbezoekers,

Wat interessant om jullie reacties te lezen. Ik ben momenteel onderzoek aan het doen samen met drie andere studenten naar de kennis en de houding die mensen hebben over dikke darm kanker. 
Wanneer u tussen de 50-74 jaar bent, kan ik u hulp erg goed gebruiken. Ik heb een onderzoek ontwikkeld. Zou u zou vriendelijk willen zijn om uw medewerking hieraan te verlenen? De vragenlijst duurt niet langer dan 2 minuten en is geheel anoniem, dit is de link: 

www.thesistools.com/web/?id=163109

Alvast bedankt! Met uw medewerking kunnen we meer mensen bewust maken van deze vreselijke ziekte. 
Daarnaast zou ik graag een gesprek met iemand willen hebben, die persoonlijk te maken heeft gehad met dikke darm kanker. Mocht u interesse hebben dan kunt u dan een mailtje sturen naar [email protected].

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Namens project groep Jacqueline, 

Aisha

----------


## nglooijen

Mijn leeftijd is 75 jaar, waarom mag ik niet meedoen aan de dikkedarm vragenlist.
Met vriendelijke groet.

Nico Looijen.

----------


## christel1

Ik word deze maand 49 en heb darmproblemen ? Ik zou graag meedoen, waarom moet je 50 zijn ? En mijn pa is gestorven van darmkanker.....

----------

